# New Buddy!



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

So i picked this little girl up today as a birthday present for myself  Its a New Caladnonian Crested Gecko. She is temporarily in a 10 gallon but soon i hope to pick up a much larger tank. Sorry about the crappy picks.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome, she's beautiful, hope you have heaps of fun.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What a little cutie pie!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ha I have a rusty crested, pretty cool animals! You feed yours babyfood? Mine love banana!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

she was just fed when i bought her yesterday so i havn't fed anything yet.


----------

